# Which spoiler for Audi A3 S3 Sedan 2014-2016 is more aggressive?



## James Sheffield (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys, which spoiler do you like the most, any other parts you like in our recently art work below:
B]http://www.nicefitment.com/product-category/audi/A3-S3-RS3/[/B]
As a tuning fans, we need your suggestion to build your car cool...
:wave::bs:eace:


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Either of the first 2 are good choices. Both classy, but the 1st picture is more aggressive without being too "tuner-ish". The FUGLY one on the blue car is......well you know. :banghead:
I have the PURE carbon wing from Emmanuel Designs and it looks good.


----------



## mroberte01 (Apr 29, 2015)

No for the third one.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

hassenrennen said:


> Either of the first 2 are good choices. Both classy, but the 1st picture is more aggressive without being too "tuner-ish". The FUGLY one on the blue car is......well you know. :banghead:
> I have the PURE carbon wing from Emmanuel Designs and it looks good.


+1

What are those things over the wheels.....Are they where you keep your tools?


----------



## James Sheffield (Nov 16, 2015)

The thing on the wheel is the wheel arch fender, it's not finished yet.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would buy number two if it is real carbon fiber.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like #3 is a copy of the previous generation C-class Benz's spoiler on steroids. Maybe on a RS3 sedan!

If you search ebay there's one more style that looks ok on the 8V.

If you can test fit the wings on at a shop I would venture to say spoilers from A4/A5/A6/A8 and other makes/models may fit as well...opcorn:


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought a primed version of the exact same spoiler as on the first photo and had it painted. Paid $150 for the spoiler and $200 to paint it. I really like it: it is not overwhelming and adds subtle aggressive touch.


----------

